# How is my receiver identified ?



## Guest (Mar 4, 2002)

Why can't I take my 4900 and give it to a friend to use, Im paying the 4.99 a month. Could he get service at his house with my receiver? How does Dish keep this from happening?


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2002)

Technically, you could, but I'll drop it there.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2002)

Each receiver has a constantly changing location ID. Dish can call at any time and ask for all the location IDs from all your receivers. The calls are handled in such a way that it is very difficult to call some one else to get the numbers. If you cannot give these numbers after the second random attempt, you will be disconnected until you can.

Other than this there is no _ technical_ reason you can't do this.

See ya
Tony


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2002)

As long as the IRD is not connected to a phone line it can be done.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2002)

I wouldn't have any issue at all doing that for myself, such as an RV or a vacation home, but I wouldn't get busted providing service for someone else.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2002)

What you are describing is a form of theft of service. If you read your residential subscriber agreement, you will notice that the service is for your household only. So far Dish has be quite flexible in letting people take their receivers from their primary residence to a vacation home, for example. But abuses like what you descibe might make DBS providers toughen up the rules. I would hate to see that because it cause a bit more hassle for legitimate subs.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2002)

I would agree with you regarding taking a reciever to a friend's house, but e* allows you to take your reciever "on the road", say in an rv. Since I don't own a RV or vacation home, my point is merely for discussion.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2002)

Yes, I knew it was a form of stealing service. Last night at work for whatever reason I was just sitting there and that question came to me. I've never really thought about doing it, but curiousity was killing me to know.  
I really didn't know the answer.
hmmmmm......everybody here knows the answer, maybe we have some guilty peeps in here..... .....j/k  

Thanks all


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2002)

I am planning to put a receiver in my guesthouse, next door to my dwelling on a large private parcel. Could this be a problem if the phone numbers are different. I guess I could run a separate receiver phone line if I have to.


----------

